
Sailfish opens its HW adaptation code for Sony Xperia - usr1106
https://blog.jolla.com/xperiax-open-source-hw-adaptation/
======
flukus
This brings up one of the more frustrating things manufacturers do, what
exactly is a Sony Experia X? The website for my region
([https://www.sonymobile.com/au/products/phones/?cpint=mn_sony...](https://www.sonymobile.com/au/products/phones/?cpint=mn_sonymobile_smartphones))
lists:

* Xperia X

* Xperia XA

* Xperia X Performance

* Xperia XZ

* Xperia XA1 Ultra

* Xperia XA1

* Xperia XZ Premium

I have no idea what the compatibility is like between these phones. Are they
all variation on a base phone or radically different? Is the X the latest or
is the Z? Are we going backwards through the alphabet? There's a lot I dislike
about apple, but the one thing they get right is limiting their SKU's.

~~~
usr1106
AFAIK only model F5121 is officially supported. There has been speculation,
which other models should be close enough, but I'm not aware of any confirmed
information. [https://together.jolla.com/question/164016/sony-xperia-
x-f5](https://together.jolla.com/question/164016/sony-xperia-x-f5)

------
e12e
Wow, this is great news. I'd pretty much given up on sailfish ever being
meaningfully open - let's hope it's not too little, too late!

------
dcw303
Forgive the Android newbie comment.

I'm interested in installing a custom rom on a Moto G5. I've heard that
Lineage is my only option, but also heard that they don't have a great history
of security updates.

Are there any other options out there?

------
chappi42
Thank you!

